# How to get bloedlijnen to work



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't get this to work on my apple computer, It also doesn't work with my pc either. thanks


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I can't get this to work on my apple computer, It also doesn't work with my pc either. thanks


only works with internet explorer.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Freaking stupid that it will only work with the worst browser available. I have to stoop really low and use a pc with Internet Explorer to get it to work!](*,)


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe you can volunteer and build a better application to do the job  Please be aware that it's not a commercial application. I happen to hate IE too, so I understand your frustration 

BTW, I've heard that an improved version is being worked on. No idea when that would go live. I can imagine it'd take a while, taking into account that they have jobs to do, dogs to train, maybe even a bit of a private life and other voluntary jobs.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Freaking stupid that it will only work with the worst browser available. I have to stoop really low and use a pc with Internet Explorer to get it to work!](*,)


again with this LOL...I'll send ya one for free...they are that cheap...


----------

